# turning purple heart??



## jeepturner (Feb 20, 2009)

I am new to turning and My wife just bought me some purple heart to make some bottle stoppers. I was wondering after i turned one last night it lost all the purple coloring. Am i doing something wrong> Do i need to do anything special?.. any help would be great!

Thanks
Jason
Auburn PA


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

I may be wrong (most likely anyway :laughing but I believe it gets its purple coloring as it is exposed to the air. I'm sure I'll be quickly corrected!


----------



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Purple Heart*

Hi Jason

I use alot of purple heart in my Intarsia and you are correct that fresh cut or turned PH will lose it's color. Have no fear, just set it in the sunlight or under fluorescent lights for a day or two and it will naturally regain it beautiful purple color. Another little trick that I have discovered,although crude is to spit on it ,and it will almost instantly turn purple.Weird huh!

Mike


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

Another "tip" Since purpleheart is such a "stringy" grained wood, when sanding on the lathe, turn the lathe off and sand or finish with the grain. helps to get scratch marks out! :yes:


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Also, if you use tung oil on it, it tends to brown up. And I hear that it turns brown over time too.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Jeep,
you can sand the ph while it is spinning. Make sure you go to at least 400 grit. Use a lacquer or quick dry varnish to seal it while it is on the lathe. Use a small piece of paper towel or a small square of cloth. If you have either of the finishes in an aerosol can, spray it on the cloth and then wipe it on while it's spinning. It will dry within 10-15 seconds. Put on several coats to build up a good layer. This will help to seal up all the fine pores in the wood. You can leave it like that or you can buff it if you are able to. I use it all the time in my peppermills in layers with other wood and the finish brings out the purple color very nicely, and I haven't had it fade with time.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

I am with Mike, sand while spinning. I always let it sit for a couple of days to allow it to regain the purple color before adding finish. I only use lacquer on PH, I have had no problem with color loss.


----------



## TheLt (Feb 14, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> Jeep,
> you can sand the ph while it is spinning. Make sure you go to at least 400 grit. Use a lacquer or quick dry varnish to seal it while it is on the lathe. Use a small piece of paper towel or a small square of cloth. If you have either of the finishes in an aerosol can, spray it on the cloth and then wipe it on while it's spinning. It will dry within 10-15 seconds. Put on several coats to build up a good layer. This will help to seal up all the fine pores in the wood. You can leave it like that or you can buff it if you are able to. I use it all the time in my peppermills in layers with other wood and the finish brings out the purple color very nicely, and I haven't had it fade with time.
> Mike Hawkins


That answered my question about regaining the deep purple color.


----------

